

Maximum number of characters using keystrokes A, Ctrl+A, Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V - solipsist
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4606984/maximum-number-of-characters-using-keystrokes-a-ctrla-ctrlc-and-ctrlv

======
noelchurchill
Press and hold A, don't let go, prints infinite As with one key stroke.

That's not writing a program and it's probably not the answer Google wanted
but software can't really do a "keystroke" anyway, it just prints characters
to the screen/file/whatever.

